# Martial Arts Music: got more suggestions?



## jumpin_12 (Sep 4, 2008)

As an instructor who using music in classes, playing the same stuff over and over isnt good to do.  So I'm always looking for new music to play for regular classes, and really cool stuff for demonstrations.  I've put together a list of some really good XMA type songs that we currently use.  If you've got some other techno type stuff that is really good I dont have on the list, post it.  Here is my current list: http://www.airsoft-x.com/glow/musiclist.html


----------



## girlbug2 (Sep 4, 2008)

You have a good list there. There are some great selections from Prodigy's album Fat of the Land -- I like Serial Thrilla, Diesel Power and of course Firestarter.

Something that surprised me the other day, we were punching bags and the music that came on was Isaac Hayes "Shaft" theme and some Al Green. It was actually pretty cool, we were all getting into it.


----------

